# New FWC catamaran?



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Anyone else seen it sitting in the lot at 17th? Got any details, who made it, etc? The thing looks like a beast, very intimidating, even just on the trailer. Sweet ride!


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Got a picture?


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Its been around since the beginning of the year. It was docked by the oyster bar on Texar but I have not seen it moving. Looks fast and not sure on the manufacturer.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

TailRazor said:


> Got a picture?


I'll take one tomorrow when I get off the water


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Got check by this boat a while back. 22 miles offshore! They had a NOAA researcher on board also. Nice guys, quick check, no ticket.
Said the boat was all aluminum but has some high-tech coating on it. Barely shows up on the radar. Stealth technology maybe?


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

hjorgan said:


> Got check by this boat a while back. 22 miles offshore! They had a NOAA researcher on board also. Nice guys, quick check, no ticket.
> Said the boat was all aluminum but has some high-tech coating on it. Barely shows up on the radar. Stealth technology maybe?


I think there was a thread a while back about this boat. I remember someone saying that and thinking bs but who knows?


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

I was ck'd 35 miles out by 36' green cat w/ 4 FWC & 1 Federal Officer. 2 polite FWC officers boarded and inspected my fish box and cabin when I was down there retrieving flares.

That thing looked very intimidating on approach, great looking machine!

Jimmy


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

What federal agency? NMFS, Customs?


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

dockmaster said:


> What federal agency? NMFS, Customs?


Good question, didn't ask. When they boarded, I asked if they were federal but saw the FWC uniform and "said never mind, I see you're FWC", the FWC officer said there was indeed a Federal officer with them.

Jimmy


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

I saw it sitting there a few weeks ago...it's huge!


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

jjam said:


> I was ck'd 35 miles out by 36' green cat w/ 4 FWC & 1 Federal Officer. 2 polite FWC officers boarded and inspected my fish box and cabin when I was down there retrieving flares.
> 
> That thing looked very intimidating on approach, great looking machine!
> 
> Jimmy


Unfortunately it has been ruled that the constitution apparently doesn't float. A mans home is not a home or even a vehicle if it happens to float.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

When you write lots of tickets, in return you get a real nice big boat


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

And here comes the peanut gallery.......


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Jason said:


> And here comes the peanut gallery.......


Last longer than I thought.


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

With Forida State waters open until 21 October, look for that cat boat to be hanging out and conducting "checks" 10 nautical miles due south of pensacola pass running an east west line once federal water snapper season closes on 14 October.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Think it has a drone launch as well.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

tkh329 said:


> Anyone else seen it sitting in the lot at 17th? Got any details, who made it, etc? The thing looks like a beast, very intimidating, even just on the trailer. Sweet ride!


I think it's a 35 Fincat.. Pretty sweet looking boat.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Jason said:


> And here comes the peanut gallery.......


Yours truly was with Jimmy. I thought it very odd that the officers followed him into his cabin without asking when he went to retrieve his flares. I've been boarded many times both in the pass and offshore and never had that happen. Oh, btw, NEVER--EVER put Jimmy in charge of your rod...:no: I will say Jimmy knows how to catch fish though.:yes: 

Carry on...


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Gator McKlusky said:


> With Forida State waters open until 21 October, look for that cat boat to be hanging out and conducting "checks" 10 nautical miles due south of pensacola pass running an east west line once federal water snapper season closes on 14 October.


Doubt it, I'm sure with this government shut down they probably aren't getting their federal funding


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

No expense will be considered excessive when it is OPM.

Other People's Money.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Tyler Massey said:


> I think it's a 35 Fincat.. Pretty sweet looking boat.


Thanks, Tyler. Yeah, noticed it's now wet slipped at the oyster barn again.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

tkh329 said:


> Thanks, Tyler. Yeah, noticed it's now wet slipped at the oyster barn again.


 Must of moved it up here from a FWC district down south. Parker has not built a Fincat sense 2007.


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

Flguy32514 said:


> Doubt it, I'm sure with this government shut down they probably aren't getting their federal funding


 
FWC has a gas credit card that uses state money.:thumbup:


----------

